# All clad



## gbhunter (Oct 14, 2004)

I have a 7" all clad frying pan, and for some reason after you wash it there is a dicoloration on it. I also have an all clad sauce pan and when that is washed it is fine. Does anyone know if this is normal? It has only been used twice.

This link has the picture
http://www.angelfire.com/on3/shellan.../watch/pic.jpg


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Normal as far as I'm concerned.

Make sure you only use low to medium heat, high heat is not necessary with all-clad due to it's exemplary heat conductivity.

How to Clean All-Clad:
http://www.allclad.com/allcladfaq.html#clean


----------



## mangilao30 (Apr 14, 2005)

Looks normal to me too. Also sometimes of you don't wash oil residue off well then the silver can look dull and a light film and build up.


----------



## gbhunter (Oct 14, 2004)

Thanks for all your help guys! :chef:


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

GB,
Make sure they never go into the dishwasher. I pay no attention to the high heat thing, they're pans! I decided to season my saute pans to reduce sticking. Course, they don't display well


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

FYI: The high heat info comes directly from the All-Clad Website:
http://www.allclad.com/allcladfaq.html


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Mudbug,
I had no intention of saying you were touting that. I was aware it was from the manufacture. Sorry.  
I actuallt think the saute pans are the non performer in the group. I'm usually searing things at the max heat I can get and throwing the whole pan into 500+ oven to finish. I've actually gone to wereever for this. Anyone want discolored saute pans? Actually my outsides look worse then the insides.


----------



## markv (May 16, 2003)

As far as cleaning it is concerned, (and I know All-Clad discourages the use of steel wool), nothing beats brillo with some Barkeeper's Friend. 

Mark


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

ok, I just sent off a small saute pan. I have a 10"? left. No one wants it? pm
me. I'll send it to the first to respond


----------

